# Parking Lot Ticket



## andone (May 9, 2004)

I have been working at the same company for three years and park in the far corner of the parking lot not near any other cars etc. I always park my car at an angle so no one can park next to me. I have been hit twice in 2 different areas of the lot so now I park in the corner out of the way. I got a ticket for parking in two lanes?? I thought that this could only happen on public roads etc. Anyone ever heard of getting a ticket in a parking lot??


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Where do you work? People at my work get tickets all the time if they park in 2 spots, it's called improper parking.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

badogg88";p="62448 said:


> Where do you work? People at my work get tickets all the time if they park in 2 spots, it's called improper parking.





badogg88";p="62448 said:


> Where do you work? People at my work get tickets all the time if they park in 2 spots, it's called improper parking.


I work at home depot in everett. I could see if I parked in front of the building or something. But I have been parking on the side of the building in the last spot in the corner. I have parked this way for 3 yrs, and never receieved a ticket. It makes no sense to give someone a ticket for parking like that if it is so far out of the way.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I see your point....but a rule is a rule you know? I'd go to the town hall and appeal the ticket, if it's your only ticket in 3 years I'm sure they'd let it go.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

no its not my first parking ticket. I have paid two parking tickets before, but they were justified. But this ticket just pisses me off. The fact that they took the time to go out of there way and give me a ticket for parking in the corner out of harms way. I mean come on. Don't some cops have better things to do. I am definitely thinking of going appeal the ticket. Most people would laugh because its only ten dollars, but it just the point that I am trying to protect my car the only way I can. I was hit recently in the lot by making a mistake and not parking in my usual spot. I just think this cop was bored.


----------



## Patrick258 (Sep 5, 2004)

hi, who wrote the ticket cop or metermaid, or the store?
if a cop or metermaid (parking enforcement officer) wrote the ticket you may have a case. The land is not public no need for city workers to be given out tickets, if the parking lot is public lot you are f***k.
I would fight it ......


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

andone";p="62453 said:


> Don't some cops have better things to do..


Nice.

Yes, they certainly do. But I guess they didnt have anything to do right then. Maybe they should just stick to hanging out at Dunkin Donuts. :roll:


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

The ticket is from an City Of Everett cop. I am gonna go and ask my stores LPS manager as she knows alot of everett cops due to the fact that many of them work details inside our store. Now if anyone should get a ticket it should be them. One guy parks his dodge ram in the firelane in front of our building every time he works. I agree that it is not publicly owned land by the city, and therefore I should only be ticketed or warned by the stores within the parking lot.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

The only time I think that the cops should be involved in handing tickets out would be if I parked in a handicapped spot or firelane.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

andone";p="62464 said:


> The only time I think that the cops should be involved in handing tickets out would be if I parked in a handicapped spot or firelane.


Thanks for your opinion. It is worthless.

People who park like that and take up two spaces are selfish jerks.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

andone";p="62463 said:


> The ticket is from an City Of Everett cop. I am gonna go and ask my stores LPS manager as she knows alot of everett cops due to the fact that many of them work details inside our store. Now if anyone should get a ticket it should be them. One guy parks his dodge ram in the firelane in front of our building every time he works. I agree that it is not publicly owned land by the city, and therefore I should only be ticketed or warned by the stores within the parking lot.


Boo hoo....

It's private property but the public has access to it as invitees of the store. Which means the police can screw with improperly parked a**holes. Same reason we have to go to all these damn lot's when boneheads ding doors or whack someone because they're driving with their heads up their asses. Maybe someone complained and called the police, ever think of that? Nah probably not, it's just the jerkoff cops harassing you...

Sounds like with your track record you should shut up, pay the fine and stop parking like an a**hole.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for your opinion. It is worthless. 

People who park like that and take up two spaces are selfish jerks.

BBElichick if I were parking in a small parking lot or in front of the store I would be a selfish Ahole but I am parked on the side of the building out of the range where any customer of the store would want to park. There is no reason to say that my opinion is worthless for me stating the obvious, and that is that the cop must have been real bored. I have parked in that same spot for 3yrs without being bothered. Before responding you should read the whole post then you would understand what I am talking about. Its also funny that you didn't respond to my statement on how a detailed cop always parks in the firelane.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Christ what a sad story. Dry your eyes kiddo. Hell use my towel, it's the one marked "I don't give a crap"...

Why don't *you* take the illegaly parked vehicle up with the off duty officer. Maybe *he's* the one that cited you and I'm sure he would love to discuss it further with you....


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Deuce";p="62468 said:


> andone";p="62463 said:
> 
> 
> > The ticket is from an City Of Everett cop. I am gonna go and ask my stores LPS manager as she knows alot of everett cops due to the fact that many of them work details inside our store. Now if anyone should get a ticket it should be them. One guy parks his dodge ram in the firelane in front of our building every time he works. I agree that it is not publicly owned land by the city, and therefore I should only be ticketed or warned by the stores within the parking lot.
> ...


 Oh, two parking tickets in my entire life, that I admitted to deserving. You sound like an a**hole who should read my post before you respond. Cops could care less about what goes on in a parking lot when it comes to dings and someone hitting another car. I have worked part time at a parking facility ever since I was in college and we have called the police many a time to come down and due a hit and run report or accident, and they could careless and take there merry old time. If I were parked in a heavily parked area of the lot then ya, I would park in between the lanes, but it makes no sense to park directly in the lanes when I am the only one who ever parks there. I bet your a cop right?? The next time I see a cop parking in the fire lane, maybe I should call the police station, and tell them I don't like where he is parked, then maybe they will ticket him ya right buddy. You really sound like something that just crawled out of the septic tank.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Oh, duece you really sound like an a**hole, I bet if you are a cop you are one of those fat b*stards who uses his pull to get buddies out of tickets and shows his badge everytime he goes to dunkins so he can get a free meal.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Maybe you all should read this again:
I work at home depot in everett. I could see if I parked in front of the building or something. But I have been parking on the side of the building in the last spot in the corner. I have parked this way for 3 yrs, and never receieved a ticket. It makes no sense to give someone a ticket for parking like that if it is so far out of the way.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Look, it doesn't matter how long you've been getting away with doing it or how many tickets you've gotten in your entire life. The point is that this time you were caught.

I know people that have driven around with expired inspection stickers for years, for example. Then they finally got caught... was it the officer's fault because they didn't catch them sooner? No, of course not!

You got a ticket for doing something wrong, no matter how minute it may seem to you. To answer your original question, yes, you may be ticketed by a police officer in the Home Depot parking lot since it is accessible to the public. Go through the legal channels and appeal it.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

keep getting hit actually was when I happened to actually park in betweent he lines in the front of the building, and when I first started working there I didn't realize there were even parking spaces over there as the only traffic to go that way is our delivery trucks. Since getting hit in front of the building I never have been hit on the side of the building. Actually I park at an angle as I have just spent alot of money on the front end, and rather get hit on the backside of my car if I got hit by a car or shopping cart per chance. The front of the car is all fiberglass. And actually I am not looking for a shoulder to cry on. Again my first post in this topic was has anyone ever heard of getting a ticket in the parking lot. So now I was not asking for sympathy and no I am not one of those people who is hated by there co-workers. So thanks for your replies, but again you should only respond to what I was asking, as I don't really care for your thoughts. I was just asking in a proper way if it was justified by some law, as I thought it was a non-public property parking law. Thanks


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks officer Dunngeon, that is all I was looking for in a response. At least someone here can be sensible. Now I know that it is considered a public place, and I will appeal it through the legal channels available. Thanks for your response.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Now that I know a cop has the right to ticket me for something that is minute like that I will park in the lanes on the side of the building.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

No, only Everett Cops.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Wolfman, I was only looking for what I asked for, that is why I asked is it justified, and by that I meant by the law, not by your personal opinion. Which to me means nothing, as your responses didn't answer my question. I posted here and in other forums to either reply to a question or comment, not to just try to hijack a post in order to give my worthless opinion


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks again officer dunngeon, I will definitely stop by and appeal my ticket at the city hall for all its worth.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

You llittle pussy, just pay the ticket or appeal it. DOn't come on this website and say where YOU work and then try to portray us as Dunkin Donuts eating cops that don't pay for their meal. You little maggot, maybe I'll drive by there, see the only asshole that parks like one and drop a deuce on your hood.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

If you appeal the ticket, good luck.

One question.

Did you park your car illegally? Yes or No?

Next!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought you said that no one else parks where you park, so why would you have to take up two spots if no one parks there?

Also, I love how this guy makes remarks every like 30 seconds to people who aren't giving him what he came here looking for. If you're looking for someone to feel bad for you because you got a $10 ticket, you came to the wrong place. 

You parked illegally, you got a ticket, that's the end of the story. If you want to protest it, then appeal it. Otherwise, pay it and shut up.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

popo";p="62497 said:


> You llittle pussy, just pay the ticket or appeal it. DOn't come on this website and say where YOU work and then try to portray us as Dunkin Donuts eating cops that don't pay for their meal. You little maggot, maybe I'll drive by there, see the only asshole that parks like one and drop a deuce on your hood.


Actually once again your like some of the others idiots who don't read the entire thread. Someone asked were I was parked, so I responded, thanks. Popo is that a threat. How big of you to make threats on a website. If you were a real man then maybe you would just meet me there instead face to face. Not like a coward and attack my personal property while I wasn't there.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Badogg88, I am going to appeal it, as far as parking illegal I was not perfectly in between the lines, but then again who ever really parks perfectly when in a parking lot. bb


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Badogg88, once again I got the response to my question, which was the only reason I posted a topic on this forum. My question was as follows: Is it justified that I got a ticket?? The reason I asked that was I didn't think I could get a ticket in a parking lot, but having had my answer, answered by OFFICER DUNNGEON, I know I was at wrong to think that they couldn't ticket me. That is all I was looking for when I posted. I wasn't looking for sympathy or wisecracks from anyone who just felt like being a moron. I got my question answered, and I am going to appeal it. If I did anything more illegal than anyone else in the parking lot then I wouldn't appeal it. But I know that I am not the only one in the parking lot that wasn't parked perfectly. So thanks for your comments and I will take them to heart.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

And if you read my previous thread you would see why I like to park at an angle even when no one else parks next to me.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

You straight out said that you parked in 2 spots. Now you're saying that you weren't perfectly in the lines. Was it justified? Yes. Do people normally get tickets for that? Not necessarily. But you did. Buck up.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

I may have said I parked in two spots, which would mean exactly what I said i did above, which is didn't park perfectly in between the lines. If i didn't park between the lines, then yes that means I was in two spots.


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

I got my answer and don't feel like talking any more on the subject. Thanks again to Dunngeon, the only one who got my question answered.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

OK, game over. Thread closed.


----------

